# Kobe -- 100 Points Tonight?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmm....................from Presstelegram.com



> Just when Kobe Bryant thought he had heard every question about the possibility of a 100-point game, a foreign reporter surprised him with a new one Friday at the NBA All-Star Game media session.
> The writer told Bryant about a trend no one had noticed. He scored 43 points on Nov. 20, 62 points on Dec. 20 and 81 points on Jan. 22. At the same time every month, it seems, Bryant draws closer to Wilt Chamberlain and Hershey, Pa.
> 
> Then the man pulled out an article in which he predicted that Bryant would score 100 on tonight against the Portland Trail Blazers at Staples Center. What else could he expect for a game on Feb. 21?
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ABM said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm....................from Presstelegram.com


This is horrible I know, but I sincerly hope that Kobe experiences a carreer ending injury soon. I hat that ego maniac. Don't get me wrong, I still want him to be able to function like a normal adult, I just don't want him in the league. 

Send in Ha!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to put his *** on the floor. 


OK, go ahead pile on for my incensitive comments.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Mediocre man, if it was any other player, maybe anyone in any sport, I'd pile on but in this case....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Mediocre man, if it was any other player, maybe anyone in any sport, I'd pile on but in this case....



Thats how I feel exactly. It's only him, and him alone.....Although I really hope Bonds doesn't pass Babe Ruth because no matter if he is or not, I think he has cheated. So I hope he retires without passing either one of the men ahead of him.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If you're going with a pattern, tonight would be the night that he scores 100.

the first digit was 4, then 6 then 8... now 10

the second digit was 3, then 2 then 1... now 0

add those three digits and you get 100... weird!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

10 is what he will get


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> This is horrible I know, but I sincerly hope that Kobe experiences a carreer ending injury soon. I hat that ego maniac. Don't get me wrong, I still want him to be able to function like a normal adult, I just don't want him in the league.
> 
> Send in Ha!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to put his *** on the floor.
> 
> ...



If every hated sports figure was removed from the game, sports would be more boring.

Then again, I find baseball more enjoyable without Barry Bonds.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't like kobe but I really respect his ability and enjoy rooting against him. Superstars are few in the sports world, and they add so much dimension to any game they play in. In the NBA right now there are many stars, but only a few superstars. Shaq, KG, Kobe, Wade, Lebron, Melo, AI, Nash, and Duncan. Of all those players I think that Kobe or Lebron are the most intence to watch.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

As long as the Blazers play hard against him we have nothing to worry about. If they decide to come out and pack it in for a 40 point loss though, you never know.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> This is horrible I know, but *I sincerly hope that Kobe experiences a carreer ending injury soon*. I hat that ego maniac. Don't get me wrong, I still want him to be able to function like a normal adult, I just don't want him in the league.
> 
> Send in Ha!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to put his *** on the floor.
> 
> ...


Yknow this is sports... I dont know why you would wish like that on someone especially when your watching greatness... you could be watching the greatest of all time by the end his career ends... enjoy it, dont wish for a career ending injury on no one *deleted*


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Steez said:


> Yknow this is sports... I dont know why you would wish like that on someone especially when your watching greatness... you could be watching the greatest of all time by the end his career ends... enjoy it, dont wish for a career ending injury on no one *deleted*



He'll be great when he learns to lead a team by himself. No matter what all you Kobe appologists say, Shaq was the reason the Lakers won the titles they did.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> He'll be great when he learns to lead a team by himself. No matter what all you Kobe appologists say, Shaq was the reason the Lakers won the titles they did.



Add how many titles has Shaq won without Kobe? Shaq and Kobe were the reasons they won the titles.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> He'll be great when he learns to lead a team by himself. No matter what all you Kobe appologists say, Shaq was the reason the Lakers won the titles they did.


:cheers:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> This is horrible I know, but I sincerly hope that Kobe experiences a carreer ending injury soon. I hat that ego maniac. Don't get me wrong, I still want him to be able to function like a normal adult, I just don't want him in the league.


I honestly don't understand this. What would sports be without it's villains? Talk about boring. Love him or hate him he's a tremendously talented individual. I like watching him play even when I root against him just because he can do some amazing things. 

It's interesting to note however that I remember a similar amount of hate when MJ/Shaq were in their primes, and I'm starting to see some of that hate for LBJ (particularly after this ASG). Guess people just love to hate the best talents in the NBA (Duncan seems to be a bit of an exception, I don't see how anyone could hate him). It's no coincidence that most the best talents have large ego's. It goes with the territory.

As for 100 points, I seriously doubt it. Funny coincidence in the numbers though.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kobe will not score over 40 ....the Wolverine keeps him on lockdown. :banana:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> He'll be great when he learns to lead a team by himself. No matter what all you Kobe appologists say, Shaq was the reason the Lakers won the titles they did.


He isn't leading them now? They're at .500 and in the playoffs in spite of a roster that's in many ways just as bad as the Blazers'.

Or are you saying that he has to lead them to a title to be great? In that case I will accept he's not great as long as you accept that there have only been a handful (12, maybe?) great players in NBA history.

And if that's the case, we need to come up with a term just below great and argue about whether Kobe's at that level.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> He isn't leading them now? They're at .500 and in the playoffs in spite of a roster that's in many ways just as bad as the Blazers'.
> 
> Or are you saying that he has to lead them to a title to be great? In that case I will accept he's not great as long as you accept that there have only been a handful (12, maybe?) great players in NBA history.
> 
> ...



Yep, and if I had a choice, I'd still take LeBron over Kobe right now. IMO, interms of overall talent, LeBron is closer to MJ than Kobe is.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> He isn't leading them now? They're at .500 and in the playoffs in spite of a roster that's in many ways just as bad as the Blazers'.
> 
> 
> Or are you saying that he has to lead them to a title to be great? In that case I will accept he's not great as long as you accept that there have only been a handful (12, maybe?) great players in NBA history.
> ...


I gaurantee they won't get into the playoffs....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I gaurantee they won't get into the playoffs....


I'm all for them not getting to the playoffs, but I am so sick and tired of seeing people guarantee things when there is nothing on the line for them. Like Sheed saying he "guaranteed" a play off win......who cares what if they didn't win???? That's my question. I mean would he have given something to the people he guaranteed that to.....NO. 

So mr. man. What do we all get if the Lakers do make the playoffs. I mean what exactly IS your guarantee?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

in a way, I hope the lakers don't make the playoffs, but just barely. Like, the 9th seed.

That way, they have to give up their pick to the Celtics this year.

it's all about screwing the Lakers folks!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I gaurantee they won't get into the playoffs....


Who cares?

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Ed O.


You said they are currently in the playoffs....


well, they won't make them...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I'm all for them not getting to the playoffs, but I am so sick and tired of seeing people guarantee things when there is nothing on the line for them. Like Sheed saying he "guaranteed" a play off win......who cares what if they didn't win???? That's my question. I mean would he have given something to the people he guaranteed that to.....NO.
> 
> So mr. man. What do we all get if the Lakers do make the playoffs. I mean what exactly IS your guarantee?


I'll admit I was wrong...


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


>




Ha one of the funniest pictures I've seen in awhile, thank you


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Then again, I find baseball more enjoyable without Barry Bonds.



Booo.

barry rules.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

<<<< I had to do it, BC


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> <<<< I had to do it, BC


so after kobe goes nuts tonite, are you going to accept the basketball gods punishment?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Kobe will not score over 40 ....the Wolverine keeps him on lockdown. :banana:


Why not the Kobe stopper?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Did you guys (and gals) not forget the last time these two teams played....?

Blake, Dixon, and Randolph friggen slapped the Lakers silly. Juan had something like 27 pts and Steve had 19 pts and 9 assists, whilst Zach had 17 pts.

To put another spin on this game; maybe those three Blazers will really go nuts (especially with Nate's threat to bench their *** if they don't perform). :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Juan goes so nuts that he plays well enough to get Isiah Thomas to offer up Channing Frye for him and Charles Smith... 

This deadline thing is killin' me.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He better get going at this rate...9 at the half


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

new avatar for ya


----------

